# Planer and Beveler - updated recommendations?



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m moving towards buying a planer and a beveler.

I found recommendations in an older thread and also had some recent advice about looking for a planer that shaves off the thinnest of layers.  My research so far is summarized below, but I’m sure there are other options out there that I don’t know about.  Please point me in the right directions. I don’t want to hand bevel and I do want to stick with acrylic.  Thanks!

For a beveler, I’m looking at this:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/251970...-beveler-no-more?ref=shop_home_active_4&frs=1

Which offers two beveling depths (1/16th OR 1/8th inch).  The downside I can see is that the soap has to be held at an angle and moved along in the groove.  I imagine it could go a little wonky if the soap edge is uneven to start with, or if I’m not paying enough attention 

Or this:
http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18_24&products_id=38
It looks like this one makes a bevel that is 1/16th TO 1/8th. The soap slides along the angled side of the planer, which is a nice feature.  Less opportunity for wonkiness, I would think, and it looks rugged, but I wonder what factors affect the final depth of the bevel.

For a planer, I’m looking at this:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/247627248/blade-less-acrylic-soap-planer-no-more?ref=related-1&frs=1

The shavings coming off in the video are super thin.

And then there’s a combo beveler/planer, which might be the best choice overall:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/272556...ap-2-in-1-planer?ref=shop_home_active_7&frs=1
This one has a side piece that’s at a 45 deg angle to support the soap for beveling at 1/16th of an inch. So no 18th inch option with this one.


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 25, 2019)

I have the combo one.  It works beautifully


----------



## scard (Aug 25, 2019)

I have an acrylic planer and it works well but I actually prefer this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/160228138/the-original-soap-planer-and-beveler?ref=shop_home_feat_1 
For me, it's easier to use, I like the results and I get nice soap curls!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 25, 2019)

scard said:


> I have an acrylic planer and it works well but I actually prefer this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/160228138/the-original-soap-planer-and-beveler?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> For me, it's easier to use, I like the results and I get nice soap curls!


1/64th inch of soap at a time is impressive.  Is it hard to keep it clean?  That’s mostly what I was worried about with wood.


----------



## scard (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes, it is can be a little difficult to clean, nothing too serious. Here is a link to a youtube video on the use and care of it. Seeing it may give you a better idea. I really love it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have the one from For Crafts Sake and don't care for it.  It takes too much off personally.  I still prefer my handy dandy vegetable peeler.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 26, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I have the one from For Crafts Sake and don't care for it.  It takes too much off personally.  I still prefer my handy dandy vegetable peeler.


I’m getting better with the vegetable peeler, but that’s only relative to where I started!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 26, 2019)

I have one that is combined--its got the two size slots for beveling but I only use the small one.  and it only has one depth on the planer (I just go over twice if I need to) I haven't had it too long but really like it.  mine has the blades and it came with 2 extras.  sad thing is the shipping was the same as the product


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 27, 2019)

After watching the various videos, I’m convinced that both the wood and acrylic planer/bevelers are well made, useful products.  I ended up ordering the acrylic combo planer/beveler because I think it will be somewhat easier to clean and maintain.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2019)

Well shoot - I saw this a day too late.  I have the acrylic combo - and it's gathering dust. I've never been able to get an even bevel or a nice flat plane  without a divet with this thing!   Am I too picky?  I except the bevel to be the same width from beginning to end!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 27, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Well shoot - I saw this a day too late.  I have the acrylic combo - and it's gathering dust. I've never been able to get an even bevel or a nice flat plane  without a divet with this thing!   Am I too picky?  I except the bevel to be the same width from beginning to end!


If I am remembering correctly, the seller of the acrylic version recommends that the soap should be planed/beveled at about the 10 day to 2 week mark.  It sounds like the soap needs to be firm but not super hard.  I believe the seller of the wood/steel version made a similar remark in the video scard linked above.  I can imagine that the optimal time to plane or bevel the soap would vary depending on recipe and how much water the soap has lost over the recommended waiting time period.  Have you noticed any differences in the results based on these or other factors?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2019)

Keeping the crease where the angled plate meets the planer base clean and free from any built up soap helps. For the most part, I think the beveled edges are pretty even.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 5, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> If I am remembering correctly, the seller of the acrylic version recommends that the soap should be planed/beveled at about the 10 day to 2 week mark.  It sounds like the soap needs to be firm but not super hard.  I believe the seller of the wood/steel version made a similar remark in the video scard linked above.  I can imagine that the optimal time to plane or bevel the soap would vary depending on recipe and how much water the soap has lost over the recommended waiting time period.  Have you noticed any differences in the results based on these or other factors?



I've done various ages, except for extremely cured soaps.  Maybe I'm not patient enough to practice ….but after decimating the equivalent  of 2.5 lbs of soap bars trying to gain some skill....I quit because it made no difference.  My edges were still crooked, and the planer took off a shocking amount of soap!  I couldn't bear wasting that much. (also, I was trying for perfection....like store bought type perfection; might have been better to think of it the process as improving wonky bars instead of  trying to be perfect)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 6, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> I've done various ages, except for extremely cured soaps.  Maybe I'm not patient enough to practice ….but after decimating the equivalent  of 2.5 lbs of soap bars trying to gain some skill....I quit because it made no difference.  My edges were still crooked, and the planer took off a shocking amount of soap!  I couldn't bear wasting that much. (also, I was trying for perfection....like store bought type perfection; might have been better to think of it the process as improving wonky bars instead of  trying to be perfect)


Thanks for the follow up.  My package is shipped so I will get to play around with it soon.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 6, 2019)

i have been doing mine at 6 weeks with next to no problems--I am very happy I got it. and a couple customers have commented on how nice the bevel is cuz it softens the edges


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

Here are my results using my new acrylic planer/beveler:







The soap with the sailboat is the older/drier of the two soaps (3 weeks vs. 2 weeks), but the lard rich recipe is the same.  The pics are of the second tries for both soaps. Keeping even pressure on the soap is important for getting even planes and bevels. On my first tries, I didn’t keep enough pressure on the back ends of the soaps, which resulted in more soap being planed off the leading edge compared with the trailing edge.  The same thing happened for the bevels. The bite is 1/16th inch, as seen most clearly for the bevel on the soap with the sailboat. It took more elbow grease (force) to push the soap through the planer than I was expecting. I’m going to wait a week and then trim another set to see if that changes.

Here are two more soaps for comparison.  Both are 4 weeks old.   Both have OO, avocado and shea. I double beveled the edges on the yellow bar by running it through twice.  The pink and black bar is single beveled and the front is planed.  Compared with the bars above, it was easier to plane the pink and black bar, but given that it’s smaller and a different recipe, I can’t draw any conclusion about how the age affects planing and beveling. More trials to come!




ETA: the beveler also worked well for soaps I made back in May and June.  The recipes had a high percentage of soft oils.  I did not try to plane them.  Photos to follow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

And, then there is my version of raw meat, now transformed into a presentable soap by planing and beveling


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> And, then there is my version of raw meat, now transformed into a presentable soap by planing and beveling
> 
> View attachment 41399



Agreed.  Presentation is the key.

I see you are getting the hang of the bevel/planer.  What fun!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

earlene said:


> Agreed.  Presentation is the key.
> 
> I see you are getting the hang of the bevel/planer.  What fun!


Now all I need to learn is how to cut a straight line for the bars coming out of the slab mold!  I think I need a better knife.


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Sep 7, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Now all I need to learn is how to cut a straight line for the bars coming out of the slab mold!  I think I need a better knife.



That's my big problem too, but I ordered Bud Haffner's wire cutter as folks seem to love it here.   Should be here this week so I need to make some batches to break it in.

I liked his log cutter, but this one here might be the cat's meow....

https://www.etsy.com/listing/683446...plitter-and?ref=hp_opfy_buyer_promise-5&frs=1


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 7, 2019)

Saltwater Scented said:


> That's my big problem too, but I ordered Bud Haffner's wire cutter as folks seem to love it here.   Should be here this week so I need to make some batches to break it in.
> 
> I liked his log cutter, but this one here might be the cat's meow....
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/683446...plitter-and?ref=hp_opfy_buyer_promise-5&frs=1


That’s a nice looking splitter.  Good for my wish list!


----------



## earlene (Sep 9, 2019)

That's a pretty nice looking log cutter, *Saltwater*.


----------



## runnerchicki (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm trying to convince myself that I *do not* need one of these - but you're making it hard @Mobjack Bay !


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 15, 2019)

After another week with the planer, here are a few more observations.  Even though the cutting depth is only 1/16th of an inch, that’s a fair amount of soap for the size bars I make.  My Plan B is to plan for planing! I have also discovered that planing is not a good way to “square up” a soap bar.  The planer is well designed to cut a uniform slice of soap from whatever edge is being planed.  If the sides weren’t square to begin with, they’re not going to be square after planing.  

Although there’s more waste, and the planer can’t compensate for my bad slab cutting skills, planing and beveling definitely produce prettier soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> my bad slab cutting skills



I have those skills too  . It stops me from using my slab mold very often.  I am thinking I need to make a cutter for this mold--bad cuts drive me over the edge


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 15, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have those skills too  . It stops me from using my slab mold very often.  I am thinking I need to make a cutter for this mold--bad cuts drive me over the edge


To date, I have resisted buying a slab splitter, but we know how that goes when you have soap mania


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> To date, I have resisted buying a slab splitter, but we know how that goes when you have soap mania



how big is your slab?  mine is just 8x8x1, so I don't think it would be too hard to make one for it.  at least not if I make the bars square--I am thinking I could do one cut and turn the cutter to make the next cut.  I have also been thinking of making my mold into a 8x8x2.  I really like doing column pours and have only done them in my slab mold


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 15, 2019)

My wood slab is about the same size and I also have a smaller box that I use.  I agree that it shouldn’t be too hard to make a basic cutter.  We have a bunch of wood pieces in our garage but it’s been so hot and buggy this summer that I haven’t been inspired to go down to see what I can come up with.  I think the only real challenge would be making it adjustable, which is a nice feature.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think the only real challenge would be making it adjustable, which is a nice feature.



I just made 2--one at 1" and one at 1.25"  they are real easy to make.  mine are very rustic but they work


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 15, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just made 2--one at 1" and one at 1.25"  they are real easy to make.  mine are very rustic but they work


Great!  How did you attach the wire?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Great!  How did you attach the wire?





  eye hooks--they dig into the wood a little bit on the edges so when I change them out I don't have to measure again--I used cedar but I think any soft wood would work


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 25, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> View attachment 41507
> eye hooks--they dig into the wood a little bit on the edges so when I change them out I don't have to measure again--I used cedar but I think any soft wood would work



I used some scrap wood from making some loaf molds... nice job!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 25, 2019)

violets2217 said:


> I used some scrap wood from making some loaf molds... nice job!



great job--I love the handles, I never even thought of that


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

I bought the combo acrylic planet/beveled with the 45* side. 
It cuts really well but is too deep for me so I’ve put a piece of hard plastic <1 mm thick on the bottom part of the planer (reducing the cut to the tiniest cut) and it’s great. 

I had a timber/metal blade adjustable one but the blade moved every so often no matter how tight DH set it. It also rusted eventually even though I washed and dried it regularly.


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Oct 26, 2019)

earlene said:


> That's a pretty nice looking log cutter, *Saltwater*.



Ordered it on the 25th of September and I still don't have it.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 26, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> great job--I love the handles, I never even thought of that


I made another one to cut 3/4 inch bars and it doesn’t have a handle yet... still works fine!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I bought the combo acrylic planet/beveled with the 45* side.
> It cuts really well but is too deep for me so I’ve put a piece of hard plastic <1 mm thick on the bottom part of the planer (reducing the cut to the tiniest cut) and it’s great.
> 
> I had a timber/metal blade adjustable one but the blade moved every so often no matter how tight DH set it. It also rusted eventually even though I washed and dried it regularly.


That’s a great idea!  I’m often taking off more soap than is necessary to get a clean surface.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 26, 2019)

I bought a wood planer/beveler from Amazon.  Not super high quality, but it works...though I need more practice and to readjust the blade a tinny bit.  Did make some awesome soap curls from end pieces.  They will make for some cute embeds.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 26, 2019)

violets2217 said:


> I made another one to cut 3/4 inch bars and it doesn’t have a handle yet... still works fine!



I made 2 also--one 1" and the other 1.25. no handles on either and yeah they work fine but yours is fancier


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 12, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> I bought the combo acrylic planet/beveled with the 45* side.
> It cuts really well but is too deep for me so I’ve put a piece of hard plastic <1 mm thick on the bottom part of the planer (reducing the cut to the tiniest cut) and it’s great.
> 
> I had a timber/metal blade adjustable one but the blade moved every so often no matter how tight DH set it. It also rusted eventually even though I washed and dried it regularly.


I searched around trying to find a thin piece of plastic that would work to reduce the depth of the cut for my planer, but never found one thin enough.  Today I thought “I need it to be as thin as paper...”.  Paper it is!  This works!  And it’s easy to adjust by changing the number of sheets of paper. I pushed the soap, on the paper, from right to left relative to the orientation of this photo of the planer.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 25, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I searched around trying to find a thin piece of plastic that would work to reduce the depth of the cut for my planer, but never found one thin enough.  Today I thought “I need it to be as thin as paper...”.  Paper it is!  This works!  And it’s easy to adjust by changing the number of sheets of paper. I pushed the soap, on the paper, from right to left relative to the orientation of this photo of the planer.


Good idea.  I use a plastic ice cream container cut up into flat pieces.


----------

